# First time to the Lagoon



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

awsome


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

..


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

nothing like waking up to this each day.
the rental house was more then i expected.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> .


I see someone has an old stradic...best reel I ever owned!!

Great looking trip, hope you had fun


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

bad ass! looks like a great trip!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet pix, beautiful reds, looks like a good time had by all. Thanks for sharing 
Would you be able to share any info on the rental house for us fellow microskiffers wanting to go to the goon also?
FPFF


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that Capt. Clancy's house on River Drive?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes it is, here for anyone looking for a room/rooms. It had everything and more then we needed. Was very clean and he was more then helpful with all questions we had about the area and fishing it.
.http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/accommodations.html


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

I was there Sunday to Tuesday along with 3 others and two gheenoes. We must have just missed you. We had a great time and will be back again.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

We did not make it down there till around 7pm tue night. After putting boat in and unpacking we couldn't wait to try the water. We began tossing soft baits, few cast in and bam fish on. It was a flounder around 16". While unhooking it my brother got a trout. after catching a few more trout and a few ladyfish(all off the dock) we settled in for the night to get an early start.
Next day we headed out and found fish after about an hour of seaching(wow this is much more of a "hunt" unlike JAX). We quickly learned that our 1/4 and 1/8oz jig made to much noise when casted for the fish we were on. After coming up with a rig that worked for us, it change the game to our favor. 
We hooked about 1/2 the fish we saw tailing. Ended up boating 5 reds,5 flounder(@ dock), many small trout, and other mixed bag of other fish(felt like a catfish pond at the dock). Lost a few reds after hooking up, I guess when we tried out light weight stuff for fun may of been to small for some of the fish(shimano 1000 w/5lb on it). My son did end up with this 25" off this set-up.
We will do this trip again, maybe an adult trip. "Hunting" is a challage with a 5 and 6 year old in the skiff.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work  cru  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] i have seen the advertisements for that place but have yet to try it (m.l.fish camp) and now that its recieved the thumbs up  i'm making plans soon to hit it myself


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

goodwork! lil buddie's red is a nice specimen!


----------

